# 1991 240sx - No spark



## kinloch16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone help? The car has new alternator, new coil, new ECU, working Ignitor, but we can't get a spark. The car does turn over, but will not start.
Apparently, fuel delivery is not an issue either. Could it be something electrical/electronic?

Any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possible problems:
- Blown fuse for the ignition system. It's in the relay box next to the battery.
- Bad ignition switch.
- Bad resistor/condenser module that's near the ignition coil.
- Loose engine grounds. There are two; one on the driver's side of the block; the other, in front of #1 fuel injector.


----------

